

Apple's Director of Eng. of Unix Tech Jordan Hubbard's Talk at USENIX 08 (PDF) - nickb
http://www.usenix.org/events/lisa08/tech/hubbard_talk.pdf

======
yan
Great summary of features in Leopard. He went into more detail on sandboxing
stuff than most other presentations I've seen.

------
blasdel
It seems like the last bullet point on a lot of the slides is truncated

